# Supprimer un iPad de "Mes appareils"



## Darkira (31 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,

J'ai configuré un compte iCloud sur un iPad Air 2 (qui m'appartient) et j'aimerais maintenant faire disparaitre l'iPad de l'emplacement "Mes appareils" sur le compte iCloud en question car ils ne sont plus liés du tout.

Lorsque je me rends sur le compte iCloud en question je vois bien l'iphone de la personne et MON iPad et j'aimerais qu'il disparaisse puisque l'iPad ne lui appartient pas (et que mes tests sont finis...)

un Exemple sur mon Compte iCloud : 






J'ai déja fait le nécessaire sur "Localiser mes DEvices" il a bien disparu d'a peu près partout, sauf a cet endroit !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Alexis176 (31 Octobre 2014)

Très intéressé par la réponse également. 
J'ai l'iPad 4 et l'iPhone 5 qui s'affichent alors qu'ils ne sont plus connectés à mon compte iCloud (encore moins à "Localiser").
J'ai également essayé de les supprimer via la page "supportprofile" du site d'Apple, mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## Filemux (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ce lien pourra peut-être t'aider  : http://www.vipad.fr/post/pratique-preparer-ipad-vendre-ipad

A bientôt


----------



## kasimodem (2 Novembre 2014)

Darkira a dit:


> J'ai déja fait le nécessaire sur "Localiser mes DEvices" il a bien disparu d'a peu près partout, sauf a cet endroit !


Bonjour,

Tout ce qu'il y avait à faire comme actions de pré-vente a bien été fait, ce qui reste affiché dans Réglages sur iCloud n'est pour le moment pas modifiable, il faudra attendre une mise à jour de ce service par Apple. Mais aucun souci, ton appareil est bien déréférencé


----------



## Liena (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre également ce problème : comment enlever mon ipad de mon "support profile" Apple ? 
Il a bien été "délocalisé", sur l'appareil, et n'apparaît plus dans "icloud.com-localiser" (n'apparaissent que mon iphone et mon Imac).
Bref, c'est pénible...


----------



## Darkira (3 Novembre 2014)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout ce qu'il y avait à faire comme actions de pré-vente a bien été fait, ce qui reste affiché dans Réglages sur iCloud n'est pour le moment pas modifiable, il faudra attendre une mise à jour de ce service par Apple. Mais aucun souci, ton appareil est bien déréférencé



No way ... C'est donc impossible de modifier/supprimer l'iPad à l'emplacement que je souhaite ? Bon je ne suis pas encore riche donc ça va je n'ai qu'un iPad pour le moment je ne risque pas de le confondre avec un autre mais c'est très surprenant de la part d'Apple de laisser "ce genre de trace" surtout qu'ils n'ont pas 1500 appareils donc si je configure 5 iPad avec mon compte je dois comprendre que les 5 iPad apparaitront ici ?

Merci en tout cas pour la réponse au moins je comprends mieux pourquoi je ne trouvais rien.


----------

